# Hello from Canada!



## TeddyOctober (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm taking delivery of my 2008 TT 3.2 Coupe on Monday.

I've been a long time Audi owner (this is my 6th consecutive), but this is my first TT.

Excuse the shitty camera phone pic, but I thought you'd like to see the extra bumps we get here with stricter bumper/collision standards.

I prefer the clean look of the Euro/US TT, but we don't get a choice.










I'm hoping to find out if I can add the LED's to the headlights like the 2009's...without incurring the expense of replacing the entire headlight assembly...I found your site via Google and it seems to be a great resource.

Anyhow...hopefully I'll be able to add something to the mix here!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is it a legal must to have that bumper or can you change it or mod it to your own personal preferance?

i always thought all mk2 tt`s had the drl`s, i matbe wrong though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  pity they have to fit that huge bumper can you not swap it for a euro style one on the QT


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...

Agree with Kammy, first mod get rid of the bumper if you can!

As for the fairy lights, only the TTS comes with them. Do you have Halogen or Xenon lights? If you have the Halogen's, it is likely going to be a costly job to get the OEM look, with the Xenon's you will have the wiring in place, and will just need to replace the light unit. There are cheaper ways of doing it, but I thinkit is best to go the AUDI way


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TeddyOctober (Apr 17, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum...
> 
> Agree with Kammy, first mod get rid of the bumper if you can!
> 
> As for the fairy lights, only the TTS comes with them. Do you have Halogen or Xenon lights? If you have the Halogen's, it is likely going to be a costly job to get the OEM look, with the Xenon's you will have the wiring in place, and will just need to replace the light unit. There are cheaper ways of doing it, but I thinkit is best to go the AUDI way


Thanks guys!

I can't "legally" change the bumper.

With regards to the lights, my car has bi-level Xenon lighting and, if I'm not mistaken, the drl's are the lower driving/fog lights in Canada. I definitely want to change to the led's as per the TTS, but I can't seem to find a definitive "order this part number" thread in the forums here.

My dealer was kind enough to give me a 2009 A4 2.0t until my car is ready for delivery on Monday.

Specs as follows:
2009 Audi TT Coupe 3.2 Quattro 6 spd.
Ice Silver metallic w/black leather/alcantara interior
Audio Package (Bose)
iPod interface
Audi Magnetic Ride suspension
Bluetooth
18" 7 Arm Alloy wheels w/pressure montoring/run flat tires
17" Alloy wheels w/snow tires

As soon as I get it, I'll have a 35% ceramic tint done, as well as stonegaurd/clearbra applied.

But man I love those TTS led lights...I must have the answer and get it done ASAP.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Teddy. Nice looking TT, you will enjoy it 

Was in Toronto myself at the back end of 2008 and i might be coming back soon....... need to go up the CN again


----------

